# Unexpected gorilla encounter



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

A friend has just sent me this link. It's definitely worth watching.

http://www.youtube.com/v/1eXS0o6r-Wk&rel=0&hl=en_US&feature=player_embedded&version=3


----------



## 1b3 (Aug 17, 2011)

Never seen anything quite like that. Impressive. Thanks.


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Amazing but a brown pants moment at the same time!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I must admit I agree with you - especially at the point when the male came close to him! :gasp:


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

Such beautiful and enigmatic creatures,I found it strangely sad that the concrete paths etc make the rainforest appear almost like a civic park.
Still,if their survival depends on paying visitors I expect it's justified.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 25, 2010)

WOW! Magical and terrifying :lol2:


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

Amazing! I can only imagine how exhilarating it must have been for that guy. Just sitting there with all the young animals touching him and the big guy keeping an eye on them all. Wow.


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

i must say that would be an amazing experience i wished it was me but i should admit i am sure that i would of poo'd myself haha lol


----------



## Big Red One (Oct 17, 2007)

That was awe inspiring !

I would literally die a happy man if that was me ..........

Although you must also be absolutely terrified at the same time, if that Silverback thought you were a threat he'd literally rip you apart.

Stunning, simply stunning.



Favourite moment was when the silverback moved the little one away from the man, a little tug on it's back as if to say, hey - enough now.

Just shows how close to us these beautiful animals are.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

amazing! but i cant imagine how terrifying that is!!


----------



## Testudo Man (Aug 3, 2005)

WOW, what an experience. That guy must have gone through a number of emotions too.

Glad it all went well though, it could have took another path.


----------

